# Why does my pup think my hand is a chew toy?



## Will B (Nov 29, 2008)

Is this normal for a 10 week old pup? I always discipline him either by telling him "bad" or "no" or put him in his cage but it really doesn't seem to matter much. It's not only me that he does it to either. He does the same to my g/f as well. I'd really like to get him to stop doing this so when he is older he doesn't go bitting guests or people when he's out for a walk.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.dogforums.com/19-first-time-dog-owner/8377-bite-stops-here.html


----------



## jesterjigger (Dec 12, 2008)

Our puppy is 11 weeks and we used the method described in The Bite Stops Here, she stopped nipping after just the first day of using it. She didn't nip hard to begin with, but now she doesn't even mouth us anymore. The first two days we would say "no bite" and tap her nose, but that didn't help at all. Saying "ouch!" worked like a charm though, along with stopping what we were doing at the time and looking at her reproachfully.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

It's completely normal for puppies to want to bite/chew on your hands. That link works wonders. >^_^<


----------



## ddsalazar (Jan 1, 2009)

We our fostering a pit/Catahoula mix puppy who is probably about 6 to 8 months old. It has been a very long time since I had a puppy (our Doberman passed in 2006) and the one thing I totally forgot about was the puppy biting. YIKES!! This girl's bite is not too hard, but she is consistant. If I yell, OUCH she just continues. I will definately try leaving her alone if she is not getting that this is painful. She is a true velcro dog, so this just might work. I also had my hubby stop by PETCO and pick up a pressed rawhide bone for her to munch on instead of us. Thank you. I have always been a fan of Ian Dunbar.


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

Try putting 2 socks over your hand- HOURS of fun.

If my pup tries to just bite my hand w/e socks, the "OUCH!" works very well.


----------

